
Replacing dep with go mod for Golang dependency management - dotdi
https://d53dev.net/2019/05/17/migrating-a-standalone-go-project-from-dep-to-go-mod/
======
dotdi
Op here: I realize this is a very, very small, even simplistic, example and it
possibly misses all the important details. It was, in any case, a quick and
easy process that I wanted to share.

